# Where to keep house deeds



## buzybee (25 Jun 2022)

My motgage will be paid in the next few months with Ulster bank.

Where do I keep the deeds?

I don't know if solicitors take responsibility for them any more.

Thanks


----------



## Pinoy adventure (25 Jun 2022)

A back up scanned copy of all documents can come in handy.
Solicitor for paper version.


----------



## SPC100 (25 Jun 2022)

Congratulations


----------



## blanketyblank (25 Jun 2022)

Lucky you


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jun 2022)

buzybee said:


> Where do I keep the deeds?



A recent AAM thread on storing deeds.


----------



## AlastairSC (31 Dec 2022)

We recently paid ours off, too, and keep them in a cabinet at work.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Dec 2022)

AlastairSC said:


> We recently paid ours off, too, and keep them in a cabinet at work.



Two aspects to that, one is that hope it is a fireproof safe and are you totally sure that no one else could have access to them so they could go AWOL.  Its certainly not something that I would be inclined to opt for with such important documents.


----------



## jim (1 Jan 2023)

Sue Ellen said:


> Two aspects to that, one is that hope it is a fireproof safe and are you totally sure that no one else could have access to them so they could go AWOL.  Its certainly not something that I would be inclined to opt for with such important documents.



Can i just check what are the implications of losing your title deeds?

Does it mean you cannot prove you own your house or someone else can lay claim?

Does it impact your ability to sell it?

Thanks.


----------



## cremeegg (1 Jan 2023)

jim said:


> Can i just check what are the implications of losing your title deeds?
> 
> Does it mean you cannot prove you own your house or someone else can lay claim?
> 
> ...


Once upon a time, the physical title deeds were needed to prove ownership. Today the standard proof of ownership is registration with the land registry, the Property Registration Authority is its new name, their website is here, https://www.landdirect.ie

Not every ownership is registered, it depends on when you bought your house. You can check on the website.

If you are registered, then losing the deeds is not a huge thing. Though you still don't want someone else getting their hands on them.

If you are not registered then getting registered is important. A solicitor should be able to do that easily enough.


----------



## jim (1 Jan 2023)

cremeegg said:


> If you are registered, then losing the deeds is not a huge thing. Though you still don't want someone else getting their hands on them.


Thanks for that.

If someone did get their hands on your deeds what could they do or what woukd be the risk/implications of that - if registered as per your note above.

Just trying to ascertain how crucial the deeds are sa lá ata inniu.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2023)

Hi Jim,

There is a previous AAM thread that might give you some helpful advice but not necessarily answering your question here.

You could post a question yourself on the Askaboutlaw Forum on AAM on this query.


----------

